
The MacOS Feel That Developers Love - dogweather
https://dogsnog.blog/2019/11/15/the-macos-feel-that-developers-love/
======
makecheck
Not only are the keys fairly consistent and logical but the override mechanism
is very good. Simply by using System Preferences (Keyboard), you can customize
pretty much everything. For instance, I use that to change things I would
rather not trigger easily, e.g. _not_ using command-M for Minimize. And on the
Mac you don’t _really_ need “features” like Chrome’s “hold command-Q to quit”
because you can simply change the key equivalent to anything you want to make
it less error-prone, e.g. shift-control-Q or something.

